# صور كاملة لكيفية بناء بركة



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

:78: السلام عليكم 

الملف يحتوي على صور على كيفية تخطيط بركة 
والحفريات كاملة ونتيجة
البركة ...كيفية ضهورها
:
:
:
: 
:68: اتمنا ان ينال الاعجاب :14: :14: 

ضمن الملف
:
:
:
:
:
: 
تحميل الملف​


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

انواع اشكال برك


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

ارجو اخباري 
في حال عدم
فتح الملف:5: ​


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

ارجو اخباري 
في حال عدم
فتح الملف​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 يناير 2008)

مجموعة صور ولا اروع

اخونا وحش العمارة

جزاك الله كل خير

خطوة بخطوة في انشاء المسابح " بركة المياه" او " حمامات السباحة"

وقد اعجبني السور الخارجي حول المسبح والذي يمثل عامل امن وسلامة
للوقاية من حوادث غرق الاطفال

وكذلك تشطيب الممسبح في بساطته وجماله ورونقه

واتمنى عليك لو توصِّف لنا المواد المستخدمة في التشطيب
سلم تميز موضوعك

واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mmedo (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 يناير 2008)

:10: :10: :10: شكرا للاعجاب:10: :10: :10: :10:


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 يناير 2008)

:10: :10: :10: شكرا للاعجاب:10: :10: :10: :10:

:10: :10: :10: :10:


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (27 يناير 2008)

مشاركة راااااااااااااااائعة
ونرجو ان تدلنا على مادة تشطيب جسم الحمام من الداخل
وكذلك تمديدات الأعمال الصحية للحمام من صرف وتغذية


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

انواع البلاط تشطيب الحمامات
1 الموزايكو
2 بلاط السراميك


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

صورة طبقات الارضية الحمام


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

طبقات الارضية الحمامات


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

الملف المرفق عبارة عن صور توضح عملية التشطيب


ارجو ان ينال الاعجاب:15: :15: :15: :15: 
:79: :79: :79: :79: :79: :79: 
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

ارجو ان ينال الاعجاب:15: :15: :15: :15: 
:79: :79: :79: :79: :79: :79:


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

ارجو ان ينال الاعجاب:15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

ارجو ان ينال الاعجاب


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

:15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## راعي العلاوة (28 يناير 2008)

مشكوره على الصور


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

:15: :15: :15:


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

ارجو ان ينال الاعجاب


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## saoud.med (29 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا للاجابة
:15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## aalmasri (30 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل

شكر الله لكي اختي وحش العمارة


----------



## التوكل (30 يناير 2008)

لم يظهر الملف


----------



## همسات الليل (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك يا وحش العماره 
:56: :56: :56:​


----------



## كريم العاني (30 يناير 2008)

مجهود رائع جدا 
بارك الله في عملك وجزاكي خيرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا للرد ...............ز


----------



## تامر 2007 (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا أخ وحش العمارة

أخوك تامر


----------



## وحش العمارة (31 يناير 2008)

فشكرا لك جزيلا:57:


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## الاحبابية (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هاي الجهود الطيبةو ونتمنى منك التقدم نحو الافضل


----------



## وحش العمارة (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكى .


----------



## م عامر (2 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً 
جار التحميل


----------



## وحش العمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

:10: :10: :10: شكرا للاعجاب:10: :10: :10: :10:


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكى .


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة كنت بدور على المعلومات دي 
مشكور يا شباب


----------



## م تهاني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## doh (11 مارس 2009)

Merci bien pour votre apport c'est tres interessant encore merci


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للاستفادة.....................


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وحش العمارة على كل هذه المعلومات القيّمة.


----------



## عبدالله لصور (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنت معمار (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور الصور رائعه واضحه,


----------



## ناصح الناصح (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي لكن الملف ما فتح فأرجو إعادة تنزيل الملف وشكرا


----------



## الربان الكويتي (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي وحش العمارة
وبصراحة معلومات وافيه وكافيه


----------



## m7md.arch (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
تحياتي


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد حسن علام (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ID.Nora (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## theblackangel87 (2 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------

